# bitch (addressed to a man)



## Anoukmac

Hello,

How would you translate _bitch_ when it is addressed to a man on an agressive tone?

For instance, a police officer arresting a guy who is holding a knife: _We want the knife, bitch!_

_On veut le couteau, enfoiré / sous-merde / minus / salope ???_

Thank you for your help!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Connard !_ ferait bien l'affaire. Sinon, j'aime bien _Enfoiré !_


----------



## BAlfson

It's a lot stronger than that.  You wouldn't have heard this ten years ago.  A gang member sees his "bitch" as his possession.  So, the cop is saying to the guy, "We own your ass.  Give up the knife!"  I don't know of a new slang term in French that carries the same meaning.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## LART01

Hello
Avec une interjection, ça va être dur de trouver l'équivalent en anglais
Pour une traduction écrite il faudra refaire la phrase avec_ ma chose _ou équivalent, peut-être


----------



## Saints22

Who needs slang when you have grammar?

_Lâche ce couteau petite salope!_

the fact that it's addressed to a man conveys all the meaning you need


----------



## Anoukmac

Thank you all! It's actually a female cop speaking.

I think the "salope" does convey the idea of the guy being "owned", but does it still work if it's a woman speaking?


----------



## BAlfson

Better might be: _Lâche ce couteau ma salope!_

Cheers - Bob


----------



## LART01

BAlfson said:


> Better might be: _Lâche ce couteau ma salope!_
> 
> Cheers - Bob



not bad at all


----------



## petit1

Well, Anoukmac, I really can't imagine a woman saying "ma salope" to a man. (because of the feminine).
 I can imagine it from a man to another woman or from a man to another man.
"enfoiré" is the suggestion I like best. or "espèce d'ordure"


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Anoukmac said:


> It's actually a female cop speaking



If it's a female cop, "ma salope" doesn't work. You'd better say "mon salaud".


----------



## pointvirgule

Bah, je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme flic ne pourrait pas traiter un perpétrateur de salope, mais en tous cas, voici un compromis : _Lâche ce couteau, saloperie !

_Ou alors : _garce !
_


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

[...] 

Quoi qu'il en soit, on ne traitera jamais un homme de garce.


----------



## pointvirgule

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, on ne traitera jamais un homme de garce.


Et pourquoi pas ? 

1. L'agent de police n'est pas une Française. Autre pays, autres mœurs.
2. Puisque l'idée est d'insulter le criminel, le traiter de femme est tout à fait dans l'esprit du texte.


----------



## Anoukmac

Pour info, elle est britannique, ça se passe à Londres.

Merci de vous creuser les méninges !


----------



## BAlfson

A female cop in London that holds a gun on a guy and calls him her bitch?  Whoa!  The world has changed since I was last there!  I think I like this girl!  

In any case, this is untranslatable directly because of the ownership implied.  Maybe "_... ma garce. Je t'ai par les ..._" or something of the sort gets the point accross. _T'es à moi! _just doesn't seem strong enough.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

pointvirgule said:


> Et pourquoi pas ?
> 
> 1. L'agent de police n'est pas une Française. Autre pays, autres mœurs.
> 2. Puisque l'idée est d'insulter le criminel, le traiter de femme est tout à fait dans l'esprit du texte.


Quand on fait une traduction, on essaye d'être logique. Bien que ce soit un autre pays, la version française utilisera des insultes propre à la langue française, car il faut que ça parle aux lecteurs. Et je suis désolé, mais "garce" pour parler d'un homme ne va pas parler à beaucoup de monde.


----------



## pointvirgule

BRI: Ma suggestion n'est qu'une suggestion. Tout comme pour l'original anglais, le public peut comprendre d'après le contexte. 

De toute manière, à tout prendre, je préfère le _ma salope_ de Balfson. Que cela sorte de la bouche d'un flic masculin ou féminin n'importe pas du tout, à mon humble avis.

Et je suis d'accord avec B. que le sens « _I own you, bitch_ » (issu de la sous-culture hip hop) n'est pas directement importable en français. À tout le moins devrait-on garder l'insulte au féminin dans la v.f. pour en conserver quelque chose.


----------



## doinel

She doesn't say, my bitch. Just plain bitch!
Läche le couteau, putain!
Lâche le couteau, merde alors!
Juste un mot qui marque son énervement! C'est anglais pas dans The Wire.


----------



## pointvirgule

doinel said:


> She doesn't say, my bitch. Just plain bitch!
> [...] Juste un mot qui marque son énervement!


Je ne pense pas que ce soit juste un juron, doinel. _Son of a bitch!_ est parfois employé comme un juron, mais pas _bitch!_ tout seul, d'ordinaire.
Ici, c'est vraiment une apostrophe. C'est comme ça qu'elle l'appelle.


----------



## doinel

Bien vu _*;*_ 
 Saloperie! Raclure!


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

_Ma pute ? Encu... ? _Ça pourrait aussi marcher, non ?


----------



## pointvirgule

doinel said:


> Saloperie! Raclure!


_Raclure !_ ← Moi, j'aime bien.


----------



## BAlfson

_Raclure_ _!_

Thanks, that's +1 for my vocabulary, though I don't know when I'll have a chance to place it. 

What about, _Lâche ce couteau ou faire t'enculer de mon flingue_. (Yes, I've read too many _San Antonio_)  That's a little harsher than "bitch," but it does convey the same underlying threat - I can do whatever I want with you.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

BAlfson said:


> _L*â*che ce couteau ou faire t'enculer de mon flingue_.



Non, pas vraiment. Ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose, et le peu que cela signifie est très étrange.


----------



## Xavier11222

Je trouve "raclure", "enfoiré" et autres "mon salaud" un peu vieille mode, tout de même - si "_bitch_" n'est plus aussi violent qu'il l'a été (et même d'homme à homme, vieux de plus de dix ans), c'est bête qu'il soit si difficile de trouver quelque chose de plus contemporain.  
Aussi, est-ce qu'il y a un échange verbal qui précède la phrase, ou est-ce qu'il n'y a rien avant l'injonction de la policière ? Histoire de savoir s'il y a un rapport de force à renverser ou à affirmer.


----------



## Anoukmac

Xavier11222 said:


> Aussi, est-ce qu'il y a un échange verbal qui précède la phrase, ou est-ce qu'il n'y a rien avant l'injonction de la policière ? Histoire de savoir s'il y a un rapport de force à renverser ou à affirmer.


Avant, les autres flics lui ont déjà demandé de lâcher le couteau.
Après ça, le type qui n'est pas méchant et qui a un couteau collé à la main répond "Be my guest" en faisant un pas en avant, et la flic, sur l'ordre de son chef, le "taze" avec son tazer.


----------



## BAlfson

TBRI said:
			
		

> Non, pas vraiment. Ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose, et le peu que cela signifie est très étrange.


I'm not a native speaker so no surprise that I often come up with a false memory!  (and thanks for noticing that _accent que j'oublié_)

I'm just not yet satisfied with the suggestions and was trying to stimulate ideas.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Pickle Posy

To me as a Brit, I'm with BAlfson: the exchange sounds really bizarre and unlikely. Is  this a novel / film / newspaper report? Is the female copper in uniform?  How old is she? How old is the guy with the knife? Was it written by a  Brit? I'm just finding it hard to imagine how this would translate. It's  certainly VERY strong, aggressive and insulting...


----------



## Saints22

Anoukmac said:


> Avant, les autres flics lui ont déjà demandé de lâcher le couteau.
> Après ça, le type qui n'est pas méchant et qui a un couteau collé à la main répond "Be my guest" en faisant un pas en avant, et la flic, sur l'ordre de son chef, le "taze" avec son tazer.



Hi Anoukmac, 
if it's something like this: 

- Drop the gun mister! (order)
- Look, I really can't and I...
*- We want the gun, bitch!* (extra emphasis on an order)

alors une traduction possible serait 

- Lachez ce couteau monsieur
- Ecoutez, je ne peux vraiment pas et...
- *Le couteau, salope!*


----------



## Anoukmac

Pickle Posy said:


> To me as a Brit, I'm with BAlfson: the exchange sounds really bizarre and unlikely. Is  this a novel / film / newspaper report? Is the female copper in uniform?  How old is she? How old is the guy with the knife? Was it written by a  Brit? I'm just finding it hard to imagine how this would translate. It's  certainly VERY strong, aggressive and insulting...



Hello Pickle Posy,
it's a British film, quite British, written and directed by a Brit and the scene is funny. The cops are being mocked at a little. The female cop wears a uniform and seems to be in her late twenties/early thirties (she might be imitating american police officers). The guy with the knife is in his thirties.


----------



## Anoukmac

Saints22 said:


> Hi Anoukmac,
> if it's something like this:
> 
> - Drop the gun mister! (order)
> - Look, I really can't and I...
> *- We want the gun, bitch!* (extra emphasis on an order)



Hi Saints22, and thank you.

Actually, the guy says "it's stuck", but from the beginning, the police people are quite agressive.


----------



## Pickle Posy

Ah, that suddenly makes sense. The word is being used in a highly comical way, as it is so completely unlikely that a young, uniformed British policewoman would say such a thing. I think you are right she is probably trying to sound street-wise and American, when of course such usage just sounds ludicrous in a British accent. 

So you need some equally bizarre usage in French to convey the comedy of the scene...


----------



## Anoukmac

> So you need some equally bizarre usage in French to convey the comedy of the scene...



So I suppose "Salope" would work.

Sorry, I should have said it was a funny scene from the beginning... Sometimes, you don't realize how every bit of context is important...


----------



## Xavier11222

Si c'est une scène comique et que "_bitch_" est un peu déplacé et étranger dans l'original... est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas tout simplement le garder en français ? On garde la couleur locale et l'incongruité.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée, mais, dans ce cas, je propose "biatch"


----------



## Yllanos

Je pense à "lopette"...


----------



## wordreference_bml

Definitely _salope. _The officer understands that _bitch _is usually for women, which strengthens the insult, and implies femininity and subordinate status. He's not expressing anger, or tossing out random exclamations.


----------



## petit1

non, surtout pas. Frédéric dard a un "français" bien à lui que nul autre personne ne saurait réutiliser à bon escient.


----------

